# Add A Room Kits/paddy-o-room Kits



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

OK, the DW and I are tossing over the idea of getting one of those awning add a room kits. I know that hootbob uses one and loves it, but I am looking for other's input. I have seen some poor reviews, so I want to gather all the info I can before I spend the money.

Randy, I'm looking for more then just the screen room, sorry. If your making privacy panels for your product know, I will definately take a look though.

Tim

Also, the brand that you use would be helpful too. Thanks again.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I know "me too" replies are generally discouraged, but I'd like to add for Randy's sake that the privacy panels are a requirement for me as well, and I am very seriously interested. I want to be able to use it for overflow "camping" when I've got a small army staying with us and as a sun block early or late in the day when the sun is low in the sky.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Tim, I have the add a room on my trailer. We love it. When you sit in it (mosqitoes eat me alive) you feel like you are in another room. For sun you can lower one panel. I also like the extra security of putting bikes inside with anything else, I know its only a zipper but it is 'inside'. In the morning when the ground is wet from dew it is not inside.

If you want I will take pics for you this weekend when I am camping. I also installed myself (including moving my awning over 3 inches so I did not block any windows).

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

John, thanks for the info. Do you know what brand it is? I think AE makes the paddy o room. But I don't know if there are other brands out there that I should look at too.

Tim


----------



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...9,2&prodID=4321

What about this one? It's cheaper than the patty-o-room brand ones, but I don't know of anyone who has tried one on an OB.

Hey, don't forget we have a board member who makes these things









http://www.rvscreen.com/


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I for one am concerned with all those additional panels I would require - seems like it would become such a chore getting it set up I'd never want to use the thing.


----------



## Fullcrew (May 2, 2004)

we use ours when its buggy. We love the extra space it provides and it very easy to use. The only draw back is refolding the the thing as I do bymyself when dw is tend to the small children. We ordered our with our trailer( dealer installed ) and would do so again.


----------



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

Some campsites frown at screen rooms don't they? We just got back from Hilton Head and we couldn't setup our screen room or use patio lights.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> I'd like to add for Randy's sake that the privacy panels are a requirement for me as well.
> [snapback]47494[/snapback]​


Thanks for the feedback guys. As you are aware, our product is not meant to "add a room" to your camper. It is meant for enjoying the view outside your camper without being mangled by little buggers. Adding privacy panels would add to our production time and cost, and at that point you might as well get an "Add-a-Room."

Randy


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I like the idea of a screened "room" but I keep thinking about the setup and take down. Then I remember our last trip when we were away from the camper (the awning was out) and a unexpected thunderstorm blew up. Had to wait for the shuttle to bring me back from the admusement park and run to put the awning up before the wind took it away....the room would be that much more to fight with.

Gary


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Agreed, Gary. While I have not set up an add-a-room / Patty-O before, it looks like the time involved is between 20 and 30 minutes. Once it is up, it is great I am sure, but the set up and then take down time would get to me after each use. The other concern for us is the different sites we camp at. Some slope up, some down, some have a tree where the door traditionally would go, some have those concrete "parking stops" in the way. If an "add-a-room" is secured by poles, I am thinking there would be times I could not use it due to the challenge presented by some camp sites.

Randy


----------



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

Randy,

Are you still offering the special for OB'ers?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Hi Caleb,

Sorry, the $250 Outbacker Special expired a week or two ago at the request of the DW (who does most of the work on the screen rooms). Current price online is $289 and next week I will move it to $309 (DW request again). We have day jobs, too!

Randy


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Randy
I have a add-a-room and use every time we go out.
And have not run into any site that I couldn't use it.
It takes us about 15 min to put up and down.
They also sell water bladder about 3' long to hold the bottom down.
So you don't have to us stakes to hold it down.

Don


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

We have an add a room (made by SunLine i think). It has durable sides and screens with roll up/down privacy panels that are tinted.

Generally use it when we are staying longer than a weekend. It's pretty easy to set up and works great for bug avoidance and poor weather.

I have some pics in the gallery.
Wayne


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

My 2 cents,

I had one of these with my pop-up and used it only once. I really didn't care for the 15-20 minute put-up take-down time. Most of my camping is local weekend camping as well and it just not worth it for a weekend. We also like to sit out under our awning a lot and we don't like how enclosed the add-a-rooms make it feel even with the privacy panels up.

As with Gary, I would also be worried about the need for a quick awning take down due to a storm. On our last trip we had a bad storm and I did not have much time to get the awning down.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have the add a room but do not use it every time camping. It is nice to have and use when you want it.

With regard to storms, you still we need to angle the awning for rain run off but with the add a room on it adds weight to the awning and with the canvas staked to the ground it does not move much. You have to remember that an awning acts like a sail when the wind gets under it, the add a room blocks that from happening besides the additional weight hanging from it making it difficult to move.

The last time I used it was a few weeks ago when my rear neighbors were a little too nosy and annoying. I was able to leave the rear wall covered and I had more privacy. It is easier to use and set up than most of the portable screen rooms I have had before.

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would agree with John
We use ours everytime we go camping
And only once during the evening a real bad storm popped up
And it only took 5 min with DW,sister-inlaw, myself to take down and put away
The more you use it the quicker goes.
DW and I timed it last weekend to setup 10 min,Take down 18 min by myself

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don

DW and I would like to talk you more at the rally regarding the add-a-room. We are thinking of going this way or a stand alone dinning/screen tent.

We see both during our camping travels but have not made up our minds yet.

Thor


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

On Sunday night we needed to do a quick take-down as well. The wind started coming up a little too much for my comfort level, even with the deflappers in place. Since our screen room is secured with snaps, it came down fast and the tarp floor stayed in place (since it is secured by stakes).

Randy


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats one thing, I have taken notice of is with the A&E add-a-room
it goes right up tight to the awning and the wind has a hard time getting under it.
Last wekend a friends awning across from us picked up like a sail (almost straight up) and ours did not move at all.

Don


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Thor, check out my pics in the gallery. You will see what we have... looks similar to Don's.

I won't likely bring it along for the weekend but the pics give a good idea of how much coverage there is and how it fits to the trailer.

Wayne


----------

